# Very low tsh, normal t4 and t3



## kangamum (Aug 13, 2015)

My tsh has been dropping for the last three measured tests in 9 months. Started out at 0.34, then 0.04 and a month ago it was 0.02 (range 0.35 -5.50) I am not diagnosed or on any meds, but I do have a large cyst/nodule which is benign. My GP says my tsh is not worrying, is completely unrelated to my nodule, and it's a coicidence, and not a problem. I don't fully see how a tsh of 0.02 is fine and not worth investigation? Especially considering the large (6cm) thyroid nodule they refuse to do anything about.

I do also have lupus, and obviously anemia too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH is definitely on the low side.

FT-4 13.5 ( 7-17) smack in the middle of 1/2-3/4 of range

FT-3 5.9 (3.5-6.5) 1/2 to 3/4 range 5-5.75) slightly above 3/4 range and likely the reason your TSH is so low.

How do you feel??

What are you taking to address your low Ferritin?


----------



## kangamum (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm on iron tablets for the anemia. I feel awful. I went to the doctors with severe episodes of palpitations, breathlessness and shakiness. She says it's all because of the anemia and won't refer me. She will repeat in 3 months. Sigh.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Wait, your nodule is 6cm and they don't want to do anything about it?? Have you ever seen an ENT about it?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You should ask for a beta blocker. Palpitations alone should produce a prescription if you requested one.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Second everyone's opinion here. Do you have an endo or ent?


----------



## kangamum (Aug 13, 2015)

I saw an ent, they did a scan, drained some fluid from it (50ml with FIVE needles) and it refilled overnight. It's partially solid. The scan showed it's pressing on my trachea, and it's painful and my voice is croaky. It's also difficult to eat, so I told them I want it removed, but they said they should just keep draining it. I saw an ENT surgeon anyway who refused to operate and wants to just repeatedly drain it. I explained that five needles for a few hours relief is ridiculous and painful, but they don't listen. i'm in the UK and it's the NHS. I have another appointment with the ENT next week for a follow up, but not holding out much hope. i haven't seen an endo at all.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Tell them you are choking and having issues breathing


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yep, I would play up the physical issues--choking, trouble breathing, trouble swallowing. Sometimes we unfortunately have to do this to get anyone to take it seriously.


----------



## kangamum (Aug 13, 2015)

I saw the ent. I played up the problems it was causing. I said it was difficult to swallow, I had trouble breathing when lying down and he just shrugged and said we should drain it again. I told him my tsh was low and he said that it was only a little low. and it would only be a problem if my tsh was high??? What?? toxic nodules caused hyperthyroidism right? Not hyperthyroidism? He basically refused to do anything again. I am hopeful (I know that's a crazy word to use) that my t3 will rise more, because if it goes above the maximum then they will HAVE to treat me, not ignore me. But it's slow rising, my t4 has been rising, but once again slowly. So I do hope that before long they will prove that they need to treat me. I hate the NHS and I can't afford private care.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I would start using the universal words "lawyer" "lawsuit" "malpractice" "negligence".................
That usually gets their attention...................


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

NHS? You're UK? Do they let you dr shop until Find one who realizes you really are walking around with a couple of AIs? Not sure what the options are with the NHS .


----------

